
Drug engineered from bananas shows promise in fighting deadly viruses - jhartmann
http://ns.umich.edu/new/releases/23230-drug-engineered-from-bananas-shows-promise-in-fighting-deadly-viruses
======
jhartmann
I really think this is very interesting in that this would be a truly broad
spectrum anti-viral agent. Maybe this is the start of a class of compounds
like antibiotics, but for treating viral infections. Could be amazingly
tranformative of our ability to treat disease.

